# Canisters That Won't Pose Leaking Problems



## Pablo B. (Aug 3, 2012)

I have been doing a lot of research online about different canisters and a few names such as Fluval (which I use) and Marineland come up as leakers down the road after some time. I wanted to try an Eheim filter.....possibly a 2217. Which ones out there are prone to problems by ways of reviews and personal usage? I hate having the thought in the back of my head of a leak starting and my tank emptying all over the floor when I am not there or asleep. Hate it so much that I plan on running three Aquaclear 110's on my 75 gallon solely for this reason. Just wanted to add one canister to supplement the HOB's, but am having a hard time making a decision on which type would be the best one to get. So far I am really leaning towards Eheim as it seems like a LOT of people use these for years without issues. Any input would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

all filters pose some risk for leaking. I'd guess that most leaks are directly the result of user error. Meaning, by doing due diligence you can minimize your risk.

that said, even HOB's are not completely risk free from leaks. I've had issues with various filters over the years, including eheims, but other than the priming pump o ring drying out on the Eheim Pro II's I have, most were the result of something dumb I did. I have never had anything close to a catestrophic leak, at least not yet.

I'd not be afraid of canisters, particularly when going with one of the major manufacturers who have been around for a while.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

You can check the Product Reviews section for personal experiences related to various canisters.

I am very satisfied with my Eheim filters and have only experienced a leaking filter on one model, the 2028. That model had some issues with a primer pump o-ring leak due to the difficulty of applying lube because of the location. It has since been repaired. My other Eheims have performed flawlessly, except when I screwed something up.

Most canister leaking issues are caused by mistakes made by the installation of the filter or incorrect reassembly of the filter after cleaning, from what I've seen in other forums. I don't think that canister filters are any more prone to leaking than power filters, though the water damage results are often greater because the intake is usually deeper in the tank so it can withdraw more water from the tank.


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

I sit my canisters is dish basins so that I can spot any leaks immediately. If they are going to leak, it is going to be after maintenance is performed. You should have no problems if you keep the sealing gaskets well lubricated with vaseline.


----------



## Pablo B. (Aug 3, 2012)

I thought I saw somewhere on here that Vasoline wasn't the best stuff to use within an aquarium? Not to dub you wrong or shat on your response because I greatly appreciate your input here! So......I should be lubricating the sealing rings on my canisters every time I disassemble them for cleaning is what you are saying?? To keep the 'rubber' supple and not hard? If vasoline is NOT a recommended substance to use for putting on the sealing rings to the motor cases, then what is? Just very curious here.


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

Eheim actually includes a small container of vasoline (petroleum jelly) with their canister filters. I use a safety pin to poke out the o-ring in the head and then rub it liberally with vasoline.


----------



## cbechdel (Jun 9, 2012)

I suspect what many think is "vaseline" or "petroleum jelly" is actually some sort of silicone-based lubricant.

I may be wrong....

As I understand it, vaseline/petroleum based lubes will break down other petroleum based items (i.e. rubber o-rings). Unless the O-rings are not made of rubber.

I purchased a couple Lifegard Aquatics UV sterilizers and heater housing, and they came with "silicone based" lube for their o-rings.


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

cbechdel said:


> I suspect what many think is "vaseline" or "petroleum jelly" is actually some sort of silicone-based lubricant.
> 
> I may be wrong....
> 
> ...


That is it exactly. As far as canisters that won't leak.....no such animal. Any filter that operates under pressure and is sealed with "O" rings will leak eventually.


----------



## Pablo B. (Aug 3, 2012)

"I'd agree with the above posters , except for the recommendation to use "oil" on the o-rings .
If you used just any oil , like motor oil or something like that , it could deteriorate the rubber big time .

The best , most correct , stuff to use for this is silicone "Plumbers' Grease" . You can get it at any hardware store , HD , Lowes , etc. Basically a clear , sticky , silicone grease .
It comes in a little flat plastic container , and is cheap . I've used it on my canisters for years , and the o-rings are like new . No leaks , ever :~)"

This post was from the "Canister Storage'" thread. ???? Plumber's grease?


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

I think that what Eheim calls vaseline and provides with their filters may be silicone based and not petroleum jelly, so I would go with everyone elses recommendation.


----------



## ParadoX19 (Sep 22, 2011)

Dow33...
Does not deteriorate rubber, I use on my paintball gun and eheim 2217.
Got it on ebay dirt cheap.


----------



## marius432 (Aug 13, 2012)

my xp3 started leaking a lot. Luckily I was right there when it happened the second time, it did this twice. I first noticed the problem when there was a puddle of water the size of a quarter on the floor by the filter. If i wasn't home, I think my tank would have drained in 10 hours all over my floor. I tried fixing the filter, no luck , I then went and bought a new canister. cf 400. very pleased so far


----------



## Eric_S (Feb 27, 2007)

marius432 said:


> my xp3 started leaking a lot. Luckily I was right there when it happened the second time, it did this twice. I first noticed the problem when there was a puddle of water the size of a quarter on the floor by the filter. If i wasn't home, I think my tank would have drained in 10 hours all over my floor. I tried fixing the filter, no luck , I then went and bought a new canister. cf 400. very pleased so far


Where exactly was it leaking from?


----------



## marius432 (Aug 13, 2012)

Eric_S said:


> marius432 said:
> 
> 
> > my xp3 started leaking a lot. Luckily I was right there when it happened the second time, it did this twice. I first noticed the problem when there was a puddle of water the size of a quarter on the floor by the filter. If i wasn't home, I think my tank would have drained in 10 hours all over my floor. I tried fixing the filter, no luck , I then went and bought a new canister. cf 400. very pleased so far
> ...


the electrical plug. I tried fixing it twice, it worked for a little while then started to leak.
the thing would start leaking even when i picked it up from the top, it would leak out of the electrical plug.
i'm sure it can be fixed but i'm paranoid of it leaking again, i wanted some peace of mind, so I got a new one


----------

